# Making pull ups for bigger kids?



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

Does anyone have a pattern or know of any specific way to do this?

We have a couple of VERY heavy sleepers who are wetting at least 2 times a night most nights. This is in spite of me waking them a couple of times. I just cannot afford pullups anymore. Too much $$ thrown away. 

Both children know I and sis are going to make them this and both are ok with it. (I think they would like to sleep all night, or most of it, without changing bedding and cleaning up.) I would like to save the mattresses and wear and tear on me! 

Thank you for any help!
Traci Ann


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Can you look into the cloth diapers and menstrual pads on the internet, then using those principals get a good underwear pattern (Kwik-Sew) and adapt the underwear pattern to the heavy padding in the urine area, and use the PUL fabric stuff in the making of all of the underwear?

Just a thought... maybe later today I'll have more info on what came to mind.

Angie


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

There are options like PooPockets (Kim sells a pattern for pullup like pants) that you can make a waterproof pocket type with. Patterns are sold here, and if it's the same gal as it was years ago when I was cloth diapering, she's awsome!!! http://www.verybaby.com/ccp0-catshow/cloth-diaper-sewing-patterns.html 

Reese


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I had one heavy sleeper with a small bladder. Her pediatrician said to give until 8yrs. old to see it stopped on it's own or if they would have to do surgery. It did stop aroung 7-8 yrs. Those Pull Up were so expensive. The adult incontinence garments were cheaper, but her little bum was too small for even the small size. I wish I had known even a little bit about sewing at that time. I hope you find a good, workable pattern. Also, buy a plastic matthess cover. Get the kind that complete encloses the matthess and zips hot. Get a quilted mattress pad or use a thin blanket over it or it'll make them sweat at night. Withholding liquids and waking them up, never did any good for me. I would just be tired, ,taking her to the bathroom every hour. Good luck to you.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

rose2005 said:


> Tip: Don't let the children have any liquid apart from milk to drink at least 2 hrs before bedtime. I gave this tip to a friend and she said it worked!
> 
> Hope it does for you too.
> 
> ...


Actually the opposite works good. Sound like OP's kids are like mine and don't wake to the urge. I paid for a program ($100) and it worked great. The kids drink 4 glasses of water in the hour before bed - yep they run to the bathroom allot. Then they wear an alarm at night and have to go sit on the potty every time it goes off, then come back and change own sheets (if old enough). We are trying to train their bodies to "hear the call". THere is allot more to the program then just this (food related). Definably worth the $ for us. It takes a while to train them to hear the call, but DS was dry when we moved to Hungary (where a pack of diapers are $25+ and they don't have big kid diapers!)

I second the underwear pattern idea and reading up on how people make diapers and famine pads. Sounds like a winning combination (wish I had thought of it, all the $$ we could have saved!!)


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

If they don't move all over the bed you can use water proof pads that you just put over the area where the accidents occur then you can just wash those and the pj's. I would use 2-3 layers of cotton batting quilted with flannel and then add the water proof vinyl or plastic under that.


----------



## Tanyal (Jul 5, 2005)

My son is 12 and a very heavy sleeper. We had this problem until a couple of months ago. I bought alarm from the bedwetting store and I kid you not it only took him 2 weeks and he has been dry ever since. It was amazing. I really had my doubts and they say it really should take a lot longer than that. I just think we must have hit the right timing and it worked faster for him. I am so happy that it did and so is he. You might want to check into it. I have the book and alarm around here somewhere if you want I will send it to you. 

Tanya in MI


----------



## jadedhkr (Oct 25, 2004)

http://hyenacart.com/DittoDaddy/index.php?p=88800
http://hyenacart.com/DarlingDiapers/index.php?c=0&p=79844
http://hyenacart.com/LittleCometTails/index.php?c=9&p=99675

I have links to great diapering fabrics too, if you need some to get started


----------



## Cande (Feb 5, 2008)

Another idea, to help if/when you have to clean up would be to buy a pack of "puppy" trainning pads to put under the sheet or just under them when they go to bed. I think they are 2 foot x 2 foot. Maybe that would keep you from changing the sheets every night. I think you get like 12 or more for 2 dollars. That's from the Family Dollar or Dollar General store...

I hope you find something that works soon...good luck.


----------

